# Tailspot Blenny @ SUM



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't see them around much, but for those interested or looking, SUM has tailspot blennys instock and on sale!

http://www.seaumarine.com/specials.htm


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Got one of these guys super cool. Unfortunately I haven't seen him for over a week. 😢 looks like he didn't make it


----------



## mules (Oct 29, 2013)

Mine hid for a solid week. Then came out once in a while. They can hide very good but once you find his hiding spot you can see him. After a couple months he was always out and about. My favorite fish.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

mules said:


> Mine hid for a solid week. Then came out once in a while. They can hide very good but once you find his hiding spot you can see him. After a couple months he was always out and about. My favorite fish.


I hope that's the case for mine too because he's super cool for sure. Same with the pair of pom poms I have. Never see them until you really look for them. Well fingers crossed he's still around


----------

